
College admissions scam: Chinese parent arrested in Spain for bribery - doppp
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/17/us/college-admissions-scam-arrest/index.html
======
strikelaserclaw
Letting stuff like this college cheating scandal go can completely undermine
the public's trust in a "meritocracy", which is absolutely essential to a
stable, prosperous society. Even if they are going against low hanging fruit,
it is better than doing nothing.

------
stochastic_monk
> Xiaoning Sui, 48, of Surrey, British Columbia, Canada, was arrested in Spain
> on Monday night and charged in an indictment with conspiracy to commit mail
> fraud and honest services mail fraud.

> Prosecutors said in a statement they are trying to extradite her from Spain
> to Boston to face charges.

If she’s from Canada, why is she supposedly Chinese? There’s nothing Chinese
in the article but her name.

~~~
pnw_hazor
"Xiaoning Sui - whom prosecutors identified as a 48-year-old “Chinese
national” and a resident of Surrey in British Columbia, Canada - was arrested
by Spanish authorities Monday night, according to the US attorney’s office in
Massachusetts, which is seeking Sui’s extradition."

[https://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-
canada/article...](https://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-
canada/article/3027766/canadian-mom-xiaoning-sui-arrested-spain-accused)

